# new holland 2000 baler



## tanin (Apr 12, 2010)

hallo 
i am looking for expirienced opinions about a new holland d 2000 baler, it is a square 90 *120 cm baler .
how much power to oparate?
any major problems ?
thanks


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

IMO The NH 2000 is one of NH biggest mistakes. They are a very poor baler, hard to keep bales tight and are not worth the time to fight. I rate them and the JD 100 as pure junk. The stuffer on the NH2000 is in continuous motion. It does not have a pre-chamber fill to full leaf size like the newer balers have. If you run it short of hay it will not fill the entire leaf and it will stuff a short leaf, (result) your bales will be soft, and banana shaped. The new NH balers that have the pre-chamber stuffer in them work fine. I would stay away from a NH 2000 and find a Hesston or newer NH. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## tanin (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you cannon for your advise .
the next baler i am checking ,is a case ih 8580- 1996 model 
any comments ? 
i have a 155 pto power for it is it enough ?


----------

